# LEgal Bud



## 71_307 (Aug 25, 2006)

sorry this has probably been done a thousand times.. just the search doesnt seem to work.. so if anyone could link me or just give me an insite to the truth of legal bud.. ie does it even do anything.. im guessing already that its nothing like weed.. which im expecting just seeing if it give you a "high"


----------



## astra007 (Aug 25, 2006)

legal bud is usually hemp weed that has been "doctored" in some way - a rip off mostly. IMHO  go to www.medicalseeds.com  and search the site


----------



## Biffdoggie (Aug 25, 2006)

In my opinion grow (or buy) a tasty stash and leave all that trash alone. There are a few good legal herbs but they are not the ones being sold on those bunko sites.


----------



## astra007 (Aug 25, 2006)

check out the site i posted - fully,  look fer legal medical MJ


----------



## Hick (Aug 26, 2006)

"LEGAL BUD"=SCAM


----------



## sombro (Aug 26, 2006)

smoked some of that stuff before, looks and tastes like a load of fluff you might have found down the back of the sofa whilst looking for change. You get a tiny buzz from it.

Worse still,, I took a legal E once at a festival, the girl I was with was not at all impressed by the negative effect that it had on my groin.Made me feel a bit sick too (not just from the lack of sex)

Legal drugs are just rubbish, except for alcohol and nicotine.


----------



## astra007 (Aug 26, 2006)

E turns yer feeling and emotions inward.  haven't ya seen them people dancin all by themselves?  and X does the same with messed up thoughts cause its got meth in it.


----------



## rasta (Aug 26, 2006)

save your money,,,,shit dont work ,,p,l,r


----------



## 71_307 (Aug 26, 2006)

thanks... and jsut for the other people.. i wasnt looking at getting some gcrazy high jsut i guess as the novilty of the "legal" bud if it did anything.. cuz **** Salvia is legal and that shit is ****wack even more so when your hittin up 20X ( nor will i ever do taht again )


----------



## astra007 (Aug 26, 2006)

hey man watch the language - i just got inna **** fer 1 word because i know better so..............  passin it on.  that link i posted has seeds, clones and real bud.


----------



## 71_307 (Aug 26, 2006)

sorry didnt realize this was a "family" oriented site... ill turn off the language but im not sure what you meant with the "i just got inna **** fer 1 word because i know better so.............. "


----------



## astra007 (Aug 26, 2006)

im a senior member and i used the f word; got mentioned by a mod so i figured i would pass it on to the newbie.  ok; my future friend?


----------



## 71_307 (Aug 26, 2006)

ohhhhhhhhhhh sorry my bad.. but thats cool... point taken and i dont really feel like being booted..

thanks


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Aug 26, 2006)

lol "legal bud" is bullshit.


----------



## Hello Helicopter (Aug 27, 2006)

71_307 said:
			
		

> cuz **** Salvia is legal and that shit is ****wack even more so when your hittin up 20X



oh dang...
Salvia... is .. EXPENSIVE! 20 bucks a gram? and you need about... 2 grams atleast to slightly hallucinate.

this is off topic i know.
Salvia For the Win.
But ya...

Legal weed, as its been said before, isnt as good. just get the license and then buy from the dealers without worrying ^_^


----------



## ROOR (Aug 27, 2006)

wow, my post was deleted!!.....I was just kiddin btw if there was any offense taken, hopefully none!


----------



## 71_307 (Aug 27, 2006)

damn man you do not need 2 grams of salvia to get messed your doing crap then.. i did like a .5 of 20x and i left the planet and went somewhere else.. you have to buy the good stuff mine was like 40 or 60 for a gram and that got 4 of use high like 2 times each..


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 27, 2006)

Legal?  Well that kinda takes the fun out of it.


----------



## Hello Helicopter (Aug 27, 2006)

71_307 said:
			
		

> damn man you do not need 2 grams of salvia to get messed your doing crap then.. i did like a .5 of 20x and i left the planet and went somewhere else.. you have to buy the good stuff mine was like 40 or 60 for a gram and that got 4 of use high like 2 times each..



*shrugs*
dont look at me man, i  bought it from the store
20 bucks a gram

and i had to buy two of em cause it didnt work the first bag.


either your weak sauce, or im .... strong... sauce *shifty eyes*


----------



## 71_307 (Aug 29, 2006)

bahhh it think they sold you the cheapest **** out there.. you have to buy the brand called STANDARDIZED this stuff will take the biggest mofo down.. trust and if youve never been high off salvia.. when you do youll be long gone from where ever you are..


----------



## rockydog (Aug 29, 2006)

you have to hold the flame on salvia and you need to hold it in for 30 seconds.


----------

